# Chi visse sperando morì ...



## _forumuser_

Dritto dritto da un thread in IE. Sembra (Google) che il detto "chi visse sperando morì *cacando* " sia parecchio diffuso. A me pero' il detto sa tanto di variazione inventata di sana pianta da chissa' chi su un detto che non ricordava. Se ci pensate "mori' cagando" non significa proprio che sperare non serve a nulla. Fosse stato mori' nella merda l'avrei capito.  Mi sembra molto piu' attendibile questa variante aescremenziale proposta dal grande linguista Tonino Di Pietro:

Chi visse* spera*ndo mori' di*spera*to. 

Che ne pensate? E gia' che ci siete avreste un buon dizionario dei proverbi italiani da raccomandare?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sinceramente non l'avevo mai sentito questo proverbio...però in effetti c'è qualcosa che non quadra molto...


----------



## stoddard

Mi e' nota la versione sporca, in uso gergale da tempi piu' recenti.
Mi e' nota una variante pulita, credo anche abbastanza diffusa e tramandata: chi di speranza vive, disperato muore


----------



## Giannaclaudia

stoddard said:


> Mi e' nota la versione sporca, in uso gergale da tempi piu' recenti.


 
Cosa intendi, in questo caso, per tempi recenti? Io l'ho sempre sentita dire da persone anziane, fin da piccola e non sono un'adolescente  .

C'è una versione veneta, che dice: Chi vive sperando, muore cantando".


----------



## kdl77

Io conosco la versione dei Litfiba:
"La speranza è l'ultima a morire
chi visse sperando morì... non si può dire!"


----------



## rocamadour

Giannaclaudia said:


> Cosa intendi, in questo caso, per tempi recenti? Io l'ho sempre sentita dire da persone anziane, fin da piccola e non sono un'adolescente  .
> 
> C'è una versione veneta, che dice: Chi vive sperando, muore cantando".


 
Potrei sbagliarmi, ma secondo me l'originale è quella che Giannaclaudia definisce "versione veneta" (*chi vive sperando muore cantando*), mentre quella che avete classificato come "versione sporca" ha tutta l'aria di essere un'alterazione goliardica...


----------



## proppete

L'espressione volgare Chi visse sperando morì.. cacando è usata dal celebre storico - romanziere Riccardo Bacchelli nel tomo III del Mulino del Po, come espressione popolare in uso da tempo immemore, come commento della piazza alle promesse di un piccolo politicante regnicolo. La fama dell'opera tra i contemporanei ha fissato e sicuramente ampliato la diffusione dell'espressione. Bacchelli scrive negli anni 30 del XX sec e ambienta il fatto un mezzo secolo prima.


----------



## Pugnator

Riporto che nel Malmantile racquistato che risale al  1649 si  legge:


> Chè sono stati, com'io dissi sopra,
> Nella maga affidatisi, aspettando
> Da' diavoli in lor pro veder qualch'opra:
> Ma chi vive a speranza muor cacando;


----------



## bearded

proppete:  >>...da tempo immemore <<
Immemore o immemorabile?


----------



## Pugnator

bearded man said:


> Immemore o immemorabile?


Pur se una discussione su questo forum dice altro in realtà vanno bene entrambe le forme.


----------



## bearded

Pugnator said:


> vanno bene entrambe le forme


Il Treccani sembra non essere d'accordo.  Hai una fonte?


----------



## Pugnator

bearded man said:


> Il Treccani sembra non essere d'accordo. Hai una fonte?


Il Treccani non ha mai esplicitamente condannato una delle due forme. Inoltre ecco gli esempi letterari più antichi che son riuscito a trovare di ambedue le forme:
Lettere su Roma e Napoli  _(Ivi da tempo immemore | sopra i destini arcani | Si consultò l'oracolo | Degli evocati Mani. )_
Cosa sia il fanatismo nel dialetto rivoluzionario, ossia Della persecuzione suscitata da' barbari del secolo diciottesimo contro la religione cristiana ed i suoi ministri. Riflessioni di Gianfrancesco La Harpe. Per la prima volta recate in italiano (_che se il malvagio fosse capace di fare tutto quel male ch'egli è capace di volere, il mondo non esisterebbe più da tempo immemorabile_ )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pugnator said:


> Il Treccani non ha mai esplicitamente condannato una delle due forme. Inoltre ecco gli esempi letterari più antichi che son riuscito a trovare di ambedue le forme:
> Lettere su Roma e Napoli  _(Ivi da tempo immemore | sopra i destini arcani | Si consultò l'oracolo | Degli evocati Mani. )_
> Cosa sia il fanatismo nel dialetto rivoluzionario, ossia Della persecuzione suscitata da' barbari del secolo diciottesimo contro la religione cristiana ed i suoi ministri. Riflessioni di Gianfrancesco La Harpe. Per la prima volta recate in italiano (_che se il malvagio fosse capace di fare tutto quel male ch'egli è capace di volere, il mondo non esisterebbe più da tempo immemorabile_ )


Che senso ha citare sempre esempi e fonti che come minimo hanno 200 anni quando è chiaro che si parla di italiano moderno?
Chi usa questo forum per imparare la nostra lingua non vuole essere deriso perchè si esprime come Jacopone da Todi, anzi si aspetta che noi madrelingua ci esprimiamo in maniera corretta e al passo coi tempi.


----------



## Pugnator

Paulfromitaly said:


> Che senso ha citare sempre esempi e fonti che come minimo hanno 200 anni quando è chiaro che si parla di italiano moderno?
> Chi usa questo forum per imparare la nostra lingua non vuole essere deriso perchè si esprime come Jacopone da Todi, anzi si aspetta che noi madrelingua ci esprimiamo in maniera corretta e al passo coi tempi.


Ma io ho appunto citato fonti vecchie per evitare che si dica che è un errore moderno usare entrambe le forme! 
Fonti moderne ce ne sono svariate, troppe per poterle scrivere quindi vi riporto direttamente la ricerca su Google Libri:
Google"da+tempo+immemore"
Google"da+tempo+immemorabile"&num=50&hl=it&tbm=bks&source=lnt&tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:2000,cd_max:2099&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwipnK70uanKAhWFkywKHXDvD9gQpwUIFQ&biw=1093&bih=526&dpr=1.25


----------



## bearded

Pugnator said:


> Il Treccani non ha mai esplicitamente condannato una delle due forme


E' vero, però sotto ''immemore'' cita solo il significato di chi ha dimenticato, di chi è ''dimentico'' di qualcosa.  Implicitamente quindi - secondo me - esclude l'altro significato.


----------



## Pugnator

bearded man said:


> E' vero, però sotto ''immemore'' cita solo il significato di chi ha dimenticato, di chi è ''dimentico'' di qualcosa. Implicitamente quindi - secondo me - esclude l'altro significato.


Non sono d'accordo sull'esclusione. Nessun dizionario condanna la locuzione "Tempo immemore" ed essa è utilizzata appunto da...tempo immemore!


----------



## bearded

Pugnator said:


> Nessun dizionario condanna la locuzione


Ma che criterio sarebbe questo?  Tutto quello che i dizionari non negano sarebbe allora giusto? Quante pagine dovrebbe avere un dizionario?
Capisco che, chiamandoti Pugnator, tu voglia continuare a combattere, però l'espressione ''da tempo immemore'' si userà forse a casa tua, mentre a casa mia e - penso - di molti altri suona come una mostruosità.  ((Senza offesa))


----------



## Pugnator

bearded man said:


> Ma che criterio sarebbe questo?  Tutto quello che i dizionari non negano sarebbe allora giusto? Quante pagine dovrebbe avere un dizionario?
> Capisco che, chiamandoti Pugnator, tu voglia continuare a combattere, però l'espressione ''da tempo immemore'' si userà forse a casa tua, mentre a casa mia e - penso - di molti altri suona come una mostruosità.  ((Senza offesa))


Non vedo perché debba esser considerata errata, guarda su Google libri e troverai svariati risultati per "da tempo immemore" sia antichi che moderni. A quanto pare suona solamente a te una mostruosità ma non alle migliaia se non milioni di persone che usano quest'espressione quotidianamente fin dal '700 e forse anche prima! .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pugnator said:


> quotidianamente fin dal '700 e forse anche prima!


E ci risiamo con l'italiano vecchio di secoli..


----------



## bearded

Pugnator said:


> suona solamente a te una mostruosità


Beh, forse non hai letto attentamente gli interventi nel thread ''Da tempo immemore'', dove la maggioranza è d'accordo con me.
Comunque non mi esprimerò ulteriormente in merito, dato che qui siamo fuori tema rispetto al titolo di questa discussione.
Ciascuno resterà del suo parere (il mondo è bello perché è vario).

Il fatto che un errore sia antico non lo rende meno errato.  Il Boccaccio scriveva ad es. ''bascio/basciare'' secondo la pronuncia fiorentina. Oggi questo è un errore nell'Italiano standard.


----------

